# Travis - Tattoo the World



## Village Idiot (Apr 12, 2008)

This is one of the shots from a shoot I did for a tattoo shop that I particularly like. C&C. Also, let me know if it's too dark. My monitor tends to be a bit bright, eve after dropping the gamma to normal.

The was shot with the Sigma 10-20 against a white wall with a 580ex II 1/3 of a stop from full power, iirc. The flash was behind a shoot through. I think I was also using a vivtar 285hv pointing straight up to light the left a little bit without interfering with the shades. I wanted that side to be a bit dark.

Click for the Flickr page:


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

I like it. Kinda centered...but you probably have to to be able to get all of his tattoos in the shots. 

I like the lighting, though


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

hahaha...love your signature too....hehe


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 13, 2008)

Great job on this. The lighting looks great!


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 14, 2008)

another one:


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 15, 2008)

i think they both look great, but especially the first one. i think the sunglasses make the outfit


----------



## DeadEye (Apr 15, 2008)

Great shots.  The light is right on.  In the second the dress make her butt look big.:mrgreen:


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 16, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> Great shots. The light is right on. In the second the dress make her butt look big.:mrgreen:


 
That and the lens choice. I'm going to try and shrink it though. I have to finish them up for the guy to order prints tonight.


----------

